# Milbro MK1



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Arguably Milbro is UK's most well known catapult (Patented 1945?). Reproductions still produced by Milbro ProShot UK (Peter Hogan - Sheffield, South Yorkshire) and others.

A smallish thumb-brace design slingshot in cast aluminium, originally supplied with strong square elastic bands which are fastened with a wooden wedge. Large leather pouch wrapped and tied to bands.

Original Company info:

Millard Brothers of 76 Great Eastern Street, London, EC2. Telephone: Bishopsgate 6841-6. Cables: "Milbro (Finsquare) London" of Diana Works, Carfin, Motherwell

Millard Brothers has been distributing Hardware and Sporting Goods in the UK and Ireland since the early 1900s.

1937 Millard Brothers (Ireland) Ltd. was registered.

1947 British Industries Fair Advert for "Milbro" Catapults (Sports Goods Section - Olympia, 1st Floor, Stand No. F.1839)


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Love it!!!! With the box no less! Super Cool Matt !!!!!!!


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

This sub-forum is gonna be dynamite... :shocked:

I don't believe I've ever tried a thumb support slingshot. Seems like it would be tough with heavy bands. Is it?


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I have yet to own one actually. The photo I stumbled upon off a public commons pin site (so its legal to use). Information. Fantastic photo though especially with the box - gathered it needed to be saved.

I found while trying to dig information on a air rifle I own. I'd suspect you'd struggle to get a good draw using the thumb support, and guess thumb finger support would be the way to go.

I had heard about these growing up in South Africa, but never ever saw one. Think catapults were simply too much children implements to learn shooting basics, before graduating to 'real' weapons. The square (black) elastic used on the Milbro we did use quite a lot though in our own builds - known as Haasrek in South Africa (Haas = Rabbit/hare or quick/rush and red = elastic - We had the impression that it was called this as it was storing enough to take rabbits, but probably more to do with speed). Been after a Milbro-style catapult for some time, but its alluding me.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Here's one that I have in my collection.

The Milbro is to Great Britain as the Wham-o is to the states. Both the most popular in their respective countries.

The old sling assembly is pictured. I fashioned the wooden collets that hold the cube bands from a small wooden thread spool from a dollhouse that I found at a craft show.

The new square bands I got from Melchior Menzel ( Slingshots of the World ) a few years back. A very small slingshot but never the less very popular.

The box is different then the one Matt has so I don't know if it's a earlier or later model. I do know that the Milbro brothers made a few different models.

This is the only Milbro model I have.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Looking at the box I found think its later - from the general design, fonts colour etc. I'd suspect mid-late 60's. Do you have a date on the box at all? Looks early 50's in style.

Your is super clean - how did you find a new old stock in that condition its amazing for its age.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Matt, saw this a few years ago on e-bay and jumped on it immediately. To see one with the box ( especially in that condition-like new! ) ),I just had to have it. Amazingly,there was only 5 or 6 other bids on it. I hung in there till auction end and put ( I thought ) a sizable bid on it and took it for a lot less then my highest bid. I got VERY lucky!!!

P.S don't think there is a date on the box Matt. Next time I dig her out I will double check.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Oh my, that's nice! Even the box is near mint. Quick question Gary, does it pull straight back or does it pull over the top? It appears that it pulls straight back. A little spooky. Btw, im really enjoying this forum! Thanks buddy


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

It says patent Pending '45 - which is probably a give away at it being first production run. The frame has Patented only (at least model's I've seen)... Along with the print approach and design add up.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Pulls straight back Joe.


----------



## The island boy. (Feb 5, 2020)

Nice frame man


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

These things look like a thumb masher waiting to happen to me lol, still love the classic look.


----------

